# My 2019 List



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Its the time of the year, so here is my list of String Quartets that I plan to download.
Hezogenberg Op.45#3 and Op.63.
dAlbert Op.7. (based on a review) I jumped the gun on these works, and lownloaded them last week.I can`t say that they are "top of the shelf"works, but there are some good moments in all of them.
Quartets by Weinberg, Miaskovsky, Shebalin and Kabalevsky. A favorite era of mine.
Norbet Burgmuller Op.4 and 11. Other than Mendelssohn and Schumann, there was a sharp drop off in the number of Quartets composed in the 1830-1850`s and its nice other works composed during that time.


PS: Happy New Year to all, and good listening!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

A good topic to start a thread on, Quartetfore.

I have my 2019 eyes on:

Haydn's Op. 42 quartet, coupled with recordings of quartets I already have mediocre recordings of (Op. 77), if possible
The Arditti's disc of Wolfgang Rihm quartets (already bought second-hand from France but not yet opened)
Stenhammar's 6 quartets (5 & 6 already ordered)
Cherubini's 6 quartets
Sciarrino's 7th and 8th quartets and Sei quartetti brevi
The Doric Quartet's Schumann quartets (since as far as I can see my old Italian Quartet LP recordings were never issued on CD except in a vast box set of other QI recordings I already have).
Ginastera's 3 quartets.

and a Happy New Year from me also, especially to chamber music enthusiasts here.
and maybe others too.

Although I have previously been known to veer away drastically from my intended purchasing plan over the course of the year!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking at my long-prospect wish list, with around 20 titles:

as regards chamber music, there is a CD with Pijper & Escher cellos sonatas.









A Happy New Year to all music lovers here.


----------

